# Nailing the Club



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

After a very long, sometimes absurd process, I finally have my 1979 Olympia Club back in full-time service:




























It does not look much different on the outside, but inside it is completely different.

The inserts for the steam and water wands could use a painting. I could re-paint them the original grey-ish white but am toying with the idea of painting them black, white, or even red. Any thoughts on which I should choose?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Truly lovely!,


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice setup.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh aomeone of my own heart, so fab to see amazing levers on here


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cremina, Caravel and HG One - classy set up.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the praise. So what do you think about the knob inserts? I am leaning toward repainting them in white.



The Systemic Kid said:


> Cremina, Caravel and HG One - classy set up.


Technically, the one at home is a Club, but there is the 1970 Cremina at work...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A Cremina at work - are you serious?


----------

